# Good Locations in-around Luton, England?



## njayj (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know of any good locations to shoot scenery in and around Luton. Or even any site that my help. I want to start up a little hobby of scenery photography, though i'm sure it's not going to be professional, but then again, with a sony cybershot, i'm kind of stuck in the amateur leagues.:mrgreen:

Would appreciate any help. Thanks

enJay


----------



## Mike (Sep 8, 2005)

Nearby Dunstable is nicer, though it depends what you want to photograph. Dunstable has thatched pubs, the Priory Church where Henry VIII was divorced from Catherine of Aragon, old coaching inns from the 17th Century, Dunstable Downs has the London Gliding club there. There'a blue plaque above the co-op in High street North commemorating Gary Coopers former residence. The down-and-out on the bench down the road is a former professional boxer who sparred with Ali. But let me know specifically what you're interested in and I can help some more.


----------



## njayj (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm looking more on the landscape area. I'm not a professional, far from it, just want to get some good images from a good vantage point. Dunstable downs is def. a good spot, I've been there a couple of times. 

Thanks for the reply. Look forward to hearing your suggestions, for now I'm stuck with hilly luton with tree's at every high point.

enJay


----------

